# any1 have any good fish to breed.



## FishyTank (Sep 27, 2006)

any suggestions what kinda fish should i breed


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

The fish you like


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Have you ever breed fish before??
What fish do you have now?
What kind of tank set up do you have?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

If you just want to breed, put two mollies or two swords or two guppies together (one male one female of course) and they will breed. You won't really be able to sell the babies but you can give them to a petstore later on.

You could also look into Angelfish, say. Get a 40-50 gallon tank, buy a group of young fish. A couple will pair off and you can sell/give the rest away (or move them to another tank). 

Like Christine said, you can breed anything you want to breed, pretty much, so long as you have the proper setup


----------

